# help !



## black horses (Oct 4, 2006)

HI - I'm an indie rock musician who is beginning to broaden the scope of styles I listen to - in the last couple of years I've come across 2 classical / orchestral pieces that I've absolutely loved - one's by schubert - can't remember what it's called - though I think it was written as a piece for piano's - the others adagio for strings by samuel barber.

Both of these pieces 'got me' because they had that slow, calm, beautiful, sad emotional thing to them.

Since then I've listened to various other classical / orchestral pieces, by these 2, and others, - but haven't come across anything else as 'purely emotive'.

Maybe someone here, who knows more about such music than I, could point me in the right direction to find some more of this type of stuff - i know they've got to be out there somewhere - but i'm just stumbling round in the dark looking for it.

thanks

paul


----------



## rojo (May 26, 2006)

Here`s one you might like-

Adagio in G minor, by Remo Giazotto and Tomaso Albinoni, for strings and organ. It`s usually called Albinoni`s Adagio. It`s sad and slow.


----------



## Celloman (Sep 30, 2006)

Try listening to Concierto de Aranjuez by Rodrigo, 2nd movement.


----------



## Oneiros (Aug 28, 2006)

rojo said:


> Here`s one you might like-
> 
> Adagio in G minor, by Remo Giazotto and Tomaso Albinoni, for strings and organ. It`s usually called Albinoni`s Adagio. It`s sad and slow.


This piece is my current favourite - it's brilliant. Highly reccommended.


----------



## CML (Sep 10, 2006)

You might try the Andante (movement) of Piano Concerto No. 21, (K.467) 
by Mozart. 
The recording I have has Robert Casadesus on piano , and George Szell Conducts the 
"Members of the Cleveland Orchestra". Recorded on November 5, 1961. 
This recording is my personal favorite, and I measure all other recordings of this piece 
by it. None have equaled it yet . It's been a long, long time !
It is wonderfully sweet, sad, and sentimental.


----------



## BassFromOboe (Oct 1, 2006)

You should try the Adagietto from Mahler's Symphony No.5. This is often likened to and confused with the Barber piece.


----------



## linz (Oct 5, 2006)

I hate to bring up such a familiar piece, you might already no this, but Beethoven's 7th has an extremely well known slow, emotional, sad, and powerfull theme at the opening of the second movement. Also 'Ase's Death' from Edvard Grieg's 'Peer Gynt', it has other music as well that you will probably recognize.


----------



## Topaz (Oct 25, 2006)

Black Horses

The above answers all seem off-track to me with regard to your question. You said one piece was by Schubert and the other by Barber. It's the piece by Schubert you want. I reckon it's probably a late piano sonata. Try D 894. I reckon it could be the first movement of this you may have heard. If not try D 959 and D 960. Even if I'm wrong you won't regret buying these, I'm sure. They are top-notch piano pieces.

Topaz


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2006)

*Hi Black Horses,* When you have sorted your Schubert piece out I have one suggestion that I have given to other music lovers that wanted to explore classical and it worked for them, 
Slow works and slow movements are very emotional and soothing but you can overdo a good thing, so I would suggest start off listening to Joseph Haydn symphonies the complete work, they are short at about 20-30 min 
A lot of his melodies are very simple and catchy, you will then get used to hearing the slow movements in the right context and later on try his String Quartets, I guarantee that if you get to this stage you will be hooked.


----------

